# Instituto da meteorologia vai fornecer previsões hora a hora



## Lightning (2 Abr 2014 às 14:31)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera vai oferecer aos cidadãos previsões meteorológicas hora a hora, graças a novos equipamentos que a ministra da Agricultura considerou hoje colocarem o instituto "na linha da frente".
> 
> O instituto (IPMA) apresentou hoje o novo sistema de videowall, um equipamento que permite a visualização de dados de satélite, radar e descargas eléctricas atmosféricas, e o Supercomputador P7, que será usado para modelação numérica atmosférica e marinha, além de uma nova aplicação para 'smartphones' e 'tablets', que oferece aos cidadãos previsões meteorológicas hora a hora.
> 
> ...



*Fonte*


----------



## Thomar (2 Abr 2014 às 14:33)

Lightning disse:


> *Fonte*



Muito boa notícia!


----------



## supercell (2 Abr 2014 às 14:34)

Porreiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2014 às 15:06)

Notícia repetida.

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ades-duvidas-criticas-5154-32.html#post424323


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2014 às 15:39)

Se querer abrir nenhum debate... cadê o investimento nas estações?


----------



## 1337 (2 Abr 2014 às 15:53)

Agreste disse:


> Se querer abrir nenhum debate... cadê o investimento nas estações?



Mesmo, nem estaçôes em condiçôes têm, quanto mais.

Continuam grande parte delas desaparecidas, mas disso querem lá saber!!


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2014 às 16:28)

Podes ter excelentes previsões e até muito amigáveis dos telemóveis mas é preciso adquirir dados. As estações actuais não têm nada que ver com o que chegámos a ter em 2010. Vamos passar o verão sem a Amareleja.


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2014 às 17:09)

Agreste disse:


> Se querer abrir nenhum debate... cadê o investimento nas estações?



Fiz essa questão directamente a alguém que está bem por dentro dessa matéria.
A resposta foi péssima mas com um futuro optimista.

Resumidamente, as estações têm sido alvo de um imenso vandalismo. E estamos mesmo a falar de roubos de painéis solares, instrumentos de medição, fios de cobre, etc. O facto de muitas delas estarem em lugares remotos/baldios e à mercê de qualquer pessoa, não ajuda.
Outras estão com falta de manutenção porque não há quem a faça.

O _futuro optimista_, consta de uma intervenção profunda na rede, que deverá passar pela mudança de lugar de muitas estações que conhecemos, para herdades e terrenos privados onde haja quem as proteja e faça a sua manutenção. 
Agora, quando é que isso vai ser, não sei... Mas esperemos que seja o mais breve possível.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 17:35)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos passar o verão sem a Amareleja.



Não seria o primeiro, no ultimo Verão aconteceu isso.
Se for só Amareleja, tudo bem,agora se a essa juntarmos Coruche,Alcacer do Sal, Alvega, Pegões(já morreu ha muito) e Alvalade do Sado, torna-se complicado. 
Felizmente têm surgido nos últimos meses algumas estações amadoras no wunderground, apesar de tudo é um bom complemento.


----------



## Lightning (2 Abr 2014 às 18:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Notícia repetida.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ades-duvidas-criticas-5154-32.html#post424323



Não tinha reparado


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2014 às 16:18)

AnDré disse:


> O _futuro optimista_, consta de uma intervenção profunda na rede, que deverá passar pela mudança de lugar de muitas estações que conhecemos, para herdades e terrenos privados onde haja quem as proteja e faça a sua manutenção.
> Agora, quando é que isso vai ser, não sei... Mas esperemos que seja o mais breve possível.



Aceito uma com todo o gosto nos meus terrenos .


----------



## Rachie (3 Abr 2014 às 16:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não seria o primeiro, no ultimo Verão aconteceu isso.
> Se for só Amareleja, tudo bem,agora se a essa juntarmos Coruche,Alcacer do Sal, Alvega, Pegões(já morreu ha muito) e Alvalade do Sado, torna-se complicado.
> Felizmente têm surgido nos últimos meses algumas estações amadoras no wunderground, apesar de tudo é um bom complemento.



Eu sou de Pegões, os meus pais ainda lá vivem e a família do meu namorado é de Martim-Longo - Alcoutim. Desenvolvemos uma "tradição" de comparar os valores de ambas as estações (que eram sempre bastatnte semelhantes curiosamente), mas agora é impossível pois a de Pegões está offline há "300 anos" e a de Alcoutim só funciona quando lhe apetece.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2014 às 17:24)

Rachie disse:


> Eu sou de Pegões, os meus pais ainda lá vivem e a família do meu namorado é de Martim-Longo - Alcoutim. Desenvolvemos uma "tradição" de comparar os valores de ambas as estações (que eram sempre bastatnte semelhantes curiosamente), mas agora é impossível pois a de Pegões está offline há "300 anos" e a de Alcoutim só funciona quando lhe apetece.



Interessante essa comparação, só demonstra quão quente é a zona de Pegões, é uma pena a estação ter desaparecido do mapa.
No Verão passado calhou ir aquela zona, vindo de Sesimbra, foi interessante observar a subida da temperatura durante o caminho rumo ao "interior", dos amenos 27ºC junto ao mar, a temperatura foi subindo subindo,chegando mesmo aos 37ºC(às 16:50).
Muita gente em Portugal, associa o calor(a sério) exclusivamente à região do Alentejo, o que é um erro.
Claro que o celebre registo de temperatura da Amareleja em 2003, ajudou e muito a vender essa ideia.


----------

